
Crowdsourced Mapping of North Korea - Thevet
http://blogs.loc.gov/maps/2016/02/north-korea-uncovered-the-crowd-sourced-mapping-of-the-worlds-most-secret-state/
======
mtmail
"he employed Google Earth to create “North Korea Uncovered.” "

And by that creating derived work over licensed data. The press release says
"publicly available satellite imagery", but that doesn't mean you're allowed
to use it for tracing.

If the data remains in a Google Earth project it might be fine. But it's not
open/free data, e.g. you wouldn't be able to import it into OpenStreetMap or
make it available as download.

(With OpenStreetMap Bing allows tracing
[http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Bing#Bing_Aerial_Imagery](http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Bing#Bing_Aerial_Imagery)).

